# problem with ista d and error



## banjaluka984 (Sep 14, 2020)

i just install ista d ver 4.24.30 blp 4.24.31, 
However i cannot communicate with the car, when i go to:

Operations > Read Out Vehicle Data > Complete identification

I get The vehicle could not be identified successfully. Check vehicle interface and 'PAD active', i use enet cable . cable is ok i checked. but what now... in ediabas of rheingold interface is remote. i dont have and other programs or ediabas on root of c:









i put ip on network and when i start zgw a recieve another ip in that ratio od addres and communication is ok...sorry if my english bad....somenone help i need ista d for diagnosis....thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

EDIABAS,ini should be INTERFACE = ENET, not REMOTE.


----------



## banjaluka984 (Sep 14, 2020)

i change and nothing


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No idea. Is Windows Firewall / Defender Disabled?


----------



## banjaluka984 (Sep 14, 2020)

windows 7 yes i block firewall, i dont know whats problem...all day i thinking what to do


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

In ISTA Settings, what is your Vehicle Interface / VCI Config Interface Type set for?


----------



## banjaluka984 (Sep 14, 2020)

i use enet local area network than i truy with enet direct connect and also enet area and isis network and nothing the same error....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It should be second Option, and then make sure EDIABAS.ini set for INTERFACE = ENET.


----------



## banjaluka984 (Sep 14, 2020)

i truy and the same problem. i put already enet in ediabas manual open in notepad and change interface ENET. and choice ediabas in ista and same error ...but look this in ediabas from rheingold, evupath simulationpath is c:/ediabas/ecu, but my ediabas is in c:/rheingold/ediabas not on root c:/


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Can you connect to car with Tool32 and ENET Cable?


----------



## banjaluka984 (Sep 14, 2020)

didnt try and i dont have tool32. i can connect ista p before i work something in ista p and ista p work, cable is ok. i have also d can cable and try but nothing.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You used ENET Cable with ISTA/P? Must be very old version of ISTA/P as ISTA/P is now for E-Series ony.

Install run Tool32 and see if you can get it working with ENET Cable. If it can connect, then ISTA should be able to.


----------



## banjaluka984 (Sep 14, 2020)

u mean bmw standard tool. i use before inpa and its work....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If INPA worked with ENET than ISTA should too.

ISTA has it own EDIBAS.ini. Are you setting it for ENET and not your Standard Tools EDIABAS.ini?


----------



## banjaluka984 (Sep 14, 2020)

yes,i open rheingold and go to ediabas.ini and manul change interface ENET and go to insta and choice ediabas....i will check now with tool32....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tool32 uses different EDIABAS. Testing with it will only prove Firewall is not blocking and Cable is good.

This is the ,ini that matters for ISTA:

C:\Program Files (x86)\BMW\ISPI\TRIC\ISTA\Ediabas\BIN\EDIABAS.INI

Not C:\Ediabas\BIN\EDIABAS.INI


----------



## banjaluka984 (Sep 14, 2020)

i have only C:\Rheingold\Ediabas\BIN\ediabas.ini not program files....u give me ista and i just unzip all files on c root


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

That is correct folder for Standalone ISTA.


----------



## banjaluka984 (Sep 14, 2020)

ista is ok. i change laptop and now is ok. with dell laptop no waay to connect to car....
but when i start vehicle test i recieve the programming system could not be initialised. the ista installation may be damaged .... but i click ok and i recieve faulty codes....


----------



## banjaluka984 (Sep 14, 2020)

do u know can i with enet cable do some code on my car, i must switch off pads on wheel


----------

